# Problème envois de mail sur Safari



## mod7 (15 Août 2008)

Bonjour,

J'ai un petit problème d'envois de mail sous Safari = > Mail,

Je sais tous les recevoir mais quand j'en envois j'ai le message d'erreur suivant :

Impossible d'envoyerle message via le serveur smtp.yahoo.fr
L'envoi du contenu du message au serveur a échoué.

Sélectionner un serveur denvoi différent dans le liste ci-dessous ou cliquez sur Essayer plus tard pour laisser le message dans votre boîte denvoi jusquà ce quil puisse être envoyé.

Mon adresse e-mail est sur yahoo.fr et mon FAI est skynet ( Belge )

Ce qui me tracasse c'est que parfois le message part ...

Quelqu'un sait m'aider ?

Merciiii


----------



## unfolding (15 Août 2008)

Je ne comprends pas bien : Tu envoies des emails avec Safari ?


----------



## PA5CAL (15 Août 2008)

Bonjour

Je crois comprendre que tu cherches à envoyer un e-mail avec Mail, mais en partant de Safari (Pomme+I = "Envoyer le contenu de cette page par courrier électronique"). Mais je pense que l'envoi depuis Safari est un détail sans importance.

Le message d'erreur qui apparaît dans Mail indique qu'il n'a pas pu se connecter au serveur d'envoi de Yahoo! (smtp.yahoo.fr).

Il est possible que le problème de connexion soit temporaire, dû à un problème passager chez Yahoo!.

Il peut également y avoir un problème de connexion du fait d'un mot de passe inaccessible dans le Trousseau du Mac.

Mais il n'est pas exclus (car c'est ce qui arrive de plus en plus souvent en ce moment), que ton FAI interdise tout bonnement l'accès direct à un serveur SMTP différent du sien. (Par exemple, c'est le cas chez mon FAI depuis l'été 2007).

Ce problème est-il récent ? L'envoi de mails par Mail via Yahoo! a-t-il déjà été possible avec ce FAI ?


----------



## pascalformac (15 Août 2008)

PA5CAL a dit:


> Mais il n'est pas exclus (car c'est ce qui arrive de plus en plus souvent en ce moment), que ton FAI interdise tout bonnement l'accès direct à un serveur SMTP différent du sien. (Par exemple, c'est le cas chez mon FAI depuis l'été 2007).


et t'es chez qui?


----------



## PA5CAL (15 Août 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> et t'es chez qui?


Orange


----------



## pascalformac (15 Août 2008)

PA5CAL a dit:


> Orange


je l'aurai parié 
( j'aurai du lancé ca dans le poste de 18h11 ,sûr de gagner , j'aurai été riche, euh non car c'était gagné d'avance aucun membre aurait parié sur un autre)

désolé pour toi
( et dire qu'en plus tu payes plus cher que partout ailleurs ou presque...)


----------



## PA5CAL (15 Août 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> et dire qyu'en pklus tu payes plus cher que partout ailleurs ou presque...


Ben justement non. Mon contrat serait même plutôt avantageux, car souscrit lors d'une opération promotionnelle. J'ai le maximum du débit possible sur la ligne pour le prix le plus bas pratiqué actuellement chez eux. En plus j'ai moins de soucis avec le SAV que si j'étais chez un autre FAI (car comme Orange=FT, ils ne peuvent pas prétexter l'inaction d'un intermédiaire). Alors pour mes mails, je me débrouille autrement, mais ça ne me dérange pas. Tout n'est pas rose chez Orange, loin de là. Mais avec ce qui se passe ailleurs, je ne suis pas non plus près de changer.


----------



## mod7 (16 Août 2008)

Quand je dis que je ne sais pas envoyer de mail via Safari, je m'exprime peut-être mal.

J'ai Safari comme browser et dans mon Dock j'ai mail. C'est quand j'utilise mail pour répondre ou envoyer un nouvel e-mail que ça bloque.

Je suis sur Skynet ( Belgacom en Belgique ).

J'ai déjà modifié le serveur smtp en relay.skynet.be mais ça fait la même chose.

Ce qui est étrange c'est quand j'insiste plusieur fois de suite, à partir d'un moment ça fonctionne !!! Et tous les mails envoyés tout de suite après passe sans problème ...


Je suis configuré en pop, un ami m'a parlé de passer en imap ??? Ca dit quelque chose à quelqu'un ?


----------



## pascalformac (16 Août 2008)

mod7 a dit:


> Q
> Je suis sur Skynet ( Belgacom en Belgique ).
> 
> J'ai déjà modifié le serveur smtp en relay.skynet.be mais ça fait la même chose.
> ...


Ca ca sent le souci coté skynet




> Je suis configuré en pop, un ami m'a parlé de passer en imap ??? Ca dit quelque chose à quelqu'un ?


non , jamais , c'est quoi?


tu as plein de pages web detaillant l'imap
(ou même des sujets ici)

encore faut il que ton service d'adresse email le propose, et ensuite gratuit ou payant
( je sais pas si yahoo.fr  le propose gratosse, c'est à toi de voir ca chez yahoo)


----------



## mod7 (16 Août 2008)

Yahoo ne  propose pas d'imap.

Je ne pense pas que Skynet plante pour le moment, d'habitude c'est assez fiable. Ca fait 6ans que je suis dessus ( sur PC ) et jamais eu de problèmes ...


----------



## mod7 (16 Août 2008)

ic je viens de changer vers l'office et le logiciel entourage et il me semble que cela fonctionne correctement ...

je comprends pas tout


----------



## twinworld (16 Août 2008)

mod7 a dit:


> Je ne pense pas que Skynet plante pour le moment, d'habitude c'est assez fiable. Ca fait 6ans que je suis dessus ( sur PC ) et jamais eu de problèmes ...





mod7 a dit:


> ic je viens de changer vers l'office et le logiciel entourage et il me semble que cela fonctionne correctement ...


pourquoi vous pensez que ce n'est pas Skynet ? apparemment, ça marche avec des logiciels Windows (je suppose que vous utilisiez aussi un logiciel Windows sur votre PC) et ça marche pas avec Mail. Y a peut-être un souci de ce côté ?


----------



## mod7 (16 Août 2008)

je n'avais pas vu le problème de se coté la twiworld.
C'est vrai que sur pc j'étais toujours sous windows ...


----------



## twinworld (16 Août 2008)

Si vous appelez Skynet et que vous avez des infos, vous venez en donner la teneur ici ? ça peut être intéressant pour d'autres.


----------



## pascalformac (16 Août 2008)

c'est pas forcement skynet même si on le sait skynet c'est pas terrible
( voir les sujets skynet ou  mail avec skynet)


----------



## mod7 (16 Août 2008)

j'ai pas encore regarder les sujet skynet mais j'y regarderai ...


----------



## MailProb (18 Août 2008)

Bonjour,

Même problème que Mod7 depuis hier soir, alors que tout fonctionnait parfaitement depuis plus d'un an !

Impossible d'envoyer le message via le serveur smtp.yahoo.fr
L'envoi du contenu du message au serveur a échoué.

Problème temporaire chez Yahoo ? Je n'y crois pas trop, en général c'est résolu très rapidement...

Note: je suis chez Orange. Que dois-je faire s'ils limitent effectivement l'accès à d'autres serveurs SMTP que le leur ?

Merci pour votre aide !


----------



## pascalformac (18 Août 2008)

bienvenue


MailProb a dit:


> Problème temporaire chez Yahoo ? Je n'y crois pas trop, en général c'est résolu très rapidement...


pas toujours
il y a en archives plusieurs fils sur  des soucis email yahoo  passés , à l'échelle mondiale, et qui furent très longs à se résorber (ca se comptait en mois de service naze)


----------



## mod7 (20 Août 2008)

je n'ai pas encore contacté skynet pour connaitre la compatibilité avec le logiciel mail mais sur Entourage ça fonctionne bien et même très bien


----------



## pascalformac (20 Août 2008)

il n'y aucune raison qu'un FAI soit incompatible avec un logiciel de messagerie

et il y a un fil recent qui pointe de nouveaux soucis avec yahoo


----------



## mod7 (20 Août 2008)

oui j'ai lu mais j'ai essayé mail et Entourage en même temps .. et mail ne fonctionnait pas bien. Il envoyait des mails quand il le voulait


----------

